Ask HN: Has anyone left tech for a career in medicine? - heui
======
NonEUCitizen
This was posted recently:

[https://nationalpost.com/news/canada/second-act-former-
ceo-o...](https://nationalpost.com/news/canada/second-act-former-ceo-of-
radioshack-now-an-er-doctor-on-frontlines-of-covid-19-fight)

